# Treat a Hypo



## CraigLucywebb (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi all what foods are best fix for a hypo. 2.7


----------



## Radders (Feb 17, 2017)

Dextrose tablets, but assuming you haven't got those, full sugar soft drinks are pretty fast acting.


----------



## CraigLucywebb (Feb 17, 2017)

Radders said:


> Dextrose tablets, but assuming you haven't got those, full sugar soft drinks are pretty fast acting.


If i have raided the biscuits do i inject


----------



## Radders (Feb 17, 2017)

That depends on what caused the hypo and how many biscuits we're talking about. Have you not been given any advice on treating a hypo by your diabetes team? 
It's not unusual to over treat a hypo because we don't always think straight or have a lot of willpower in that situation, especially if the hypo treatment isn't really fast enough. 
How are your levels now?


----------



## stephknits (Feb 17, 2017)

No, so just amwaif 15 mins then test again.   but biscuits are not a good hypo treatment.  Next time you need something like fruit juice, fizzy drink, jelly babies, etc.  Eat these, wait 15 mins then test again.  At this time of night, I would follow with a slower acting carb, like a biscuit or a piece of toast to ensure I didn't go low over night.


----------



## Robin (Feb 17, 2017)

CraigLucywebb said:


> If i have raided the biscuits do i inject


For a couple of biscuits, I'd say not, but if you got the full on munchies (as we often do when hypo) and ate half the packet, then yes you probably do need to inject for some of the excess!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 17, 2017)

I usually drink a small carton of orange juice or have a mini packet of haribos.


----------



## CraigLucywebb (Feb 17, 2017)

If im being honest ive been a type 1 3weeks now and had no advice off the team not even a meeting with them. They gave me my insulin and basically said do your stuff. My levels are now 5.5 had 5 biscuits.


----------



## Radders (Feb 17, 2017)

CraigLucywebb said:


> If im being honest ive been a type 1 3weeks now and had no advice off the team not even a meeting with them. They gave me my insulin and basically said do your stuff. My levels are now 5.5 had 5 biscuits.


I think you should get in touch with them fairly pronto. It sounds as if they need to give you some very crucial advice.
I wouldn't inject anything at this stage but keep monitoring levels, but you really should have had this explained to you.  5.5 is a pretty perfect number, but your hypo might not be finished yet, and conversely the biscuits might not be fully digested. The safest thing would be not to inject if in any doubt.


----------



## CraigLucywebb (Feb 17, 2017)

Crucial advice im worried now! Please explain.to me as its all new.


----------



## CraigLucywebb (Feb 17, 2017)

5.3


----------



## Radders (Feb 17, 2017)

CraigLucywebb said:


> Crucial advice im worried now! Please explain.to me as its all new.


Sorry, I didn't mean to scare you, it's just that you should have been told how to treat a hypo. The usual advice, as others have said, is to eat or drink approximately 15g of fast acting carbs, then test after 15 minutes to check and if still low, eat some more. Fast acting carb means glucose ideally, which is why I use Dextrosol tablets, which they sell in most chemists. Other options are sugary drinks or even fruit juice, or some people use jelly beans or jelly babies. You did right by eating something sweet, it's just that biscuits contain fat which slows down the absorption of the glucose, but they're better than nothing if you have nothing else to hand.


----------



## CraigLucywebb (Feb 18, 2017)

Radders said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to scare you, it's just that you should have been told how to treat a hypo. The usual advice, as others have said, is to eat or drink approximately 15g of fast acting carbs, then test after 15 minutes to check and if still low, eat some more. Fast acting carb means glucose ideally, which is why I use Dextrosol tablets, which they sell in most chemists. Other options are sugary drinks or even fruit juice, or some people use jelly beans or jelly babies. You did right by eating something sweet, it's just that biscuits contain fat which slows down the absorption of the glucose, but they're better than nothing if you have nothing else to hand.



I see what you mean ive been doing excellent with readings but i alway have eaten b4 bed. Thanks for the info. Ive spiked this morning 13.8 gutted im to blame. Coffee no breakkie for me.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2017)

CraigLucywebb said:


> I see what you mean ive been doing excellent with readings but i alway have eaten b4 bed. Thanks for the info. Ive spiked this morning 13.8 gutted im to blame. Coffee no breakkie for me.


Don't worry about the rise this morning it is common to have a rebound high following a hypo.


----------



## Gary S (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello
I always have a pot of glucose powder at home or work and I have about a level dessert spoon's worth. Then leave it for about 5-10 mins and back it up with a digestive or oat biscuit or two (depending on how active I am)


----------



## Radders (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, Gary, you must have good coordination! I hate to think of the mess I would make if you let me loose with glucose powder when hypo! 

Don't forget always to carry a portable hypo treatment with you as well CraigLucy. I must have a packet of Dextrosol in every handbag, rucksack and every coat pocket I own!


----------



## Ljc (Feb 18, 2017)

If I'm at home I have a swig of fruit juice then test after 15 minutes and repeat if necessary, and a pack upstairs as I might not  be safe on the stairs when waking in a hypo. 
I have at least 1 full pack of dextrose energy tablets in my meter kit which goes with me even if I'm nipping down to the corner shop . If you drive keep something in the car too.
It's easy to over treat a hypo especially when you feel you could eat a horse.


----------



## CraigLucywebb (Feb 18, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Don't worry about the rise this morning it is common to have a rebound high following a hypo.


Finally someone who knows the score. Lol


----------



## CraigLucywebb (Feb 18, 2017)

Whats better low 4s or high numbers 9-10-11s


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2017)

CraigLucywebb said:


> Whats better low 4s or high numbers 9-10-11s


what do you mean as in better, it's better to be in the 4's than 9,10 or 11, what is your range meant to be at the moment x


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2017)

4 is a tad low to be at for long periods - doesn't give you any leeway before you get into hypo territory - it's too close. 9 or above is again too high to spend long periods at.

Ideally of course we'd want to stay at 5 all day and all night - but seeing as that's most unlikely for anyone with T1 - try and stay somewhere between the high 4s and the low 7's for as long as you can, without having to DO anything is about the best sort of range I would suggest for a newly diagnosed Type 1.  Eating always sends anyone's BG up - even non diabetics! so don't worry after meals if yours does and it isn't at all crucial at this stage to ensure that it doesn't.  However when you test before the next meal you have, you'd *like* it to be nicely back at *around* the same number it was before you ate the previous one.  That's round about what you are aiming for at the moment.  To simplify it, which bless em, the NHS usually does - they usually suggest you can aim for between 5.0 and 7.5.  How does that sound to you?

This is always tricky when you start because if your insulin producing cells haven't all kicked the bucket yet - they could decide to 'help out' at any stage and you never know when so you're absolutely bound to get 'glitches' at random times until  they've stabilised. Nobody 'medical' is going to worry about this very much,  so you needn't either - unless you're having constant problems with it for ages and ages.  A few weeks or months is 'normal' - but personally, I never seemed to have this so perhaps mine all dropped dead at more or less the same time?  Nobody knows or actually cares, 45 years later!  LOL

Now I'm going to surprise you - some T1s still produce some insulin themselves - some, even after having it for 70 years!  OK - it's nowhere near enough to do anything whatsoever useful to the body they are in - but the fact remains - some people do and some people don't.  Nobody can tell upfront which sort you or I happen to be cos they haven't yet worked out how/why.  And the vast majority of us will shuffle off this mortal coil without knowing.  It isn't of any benefit to know which you are anyway - so it's absolutely nowt to worry about - just interesting is all!  Fancy that.  And then just forget about it!

Hope at least some of that, helps Craig.


----------



## CraigLucywebb (Feb 19, 2017)

trophywench said:


> 4 is a tad low to be at for long periods - doesn't give you any leeway before you get into hypo territory - it's too close. 9 or above is again too high to spend long periods at.
> 
> Ideally of course we'd want to stay at 5 all day and all night - but seeing as that's most unlikely for anyone with T1 - try and stay somewhere between the high 4s and the low 7's for as long as you can, without having to DO anything is about the best sort of range I would suggest for a newly diagnosed Type 1.  Eating always sends anyone's BG up - even non diabetics! so don't worry after meals if yours does and it isn't at all crucial at this stage to ensure that it doesn't.  However when you test before the next meal you have, you'd *like* it to be nicely back at *around* the same number it was before you ate the previous one.  That's round about what you are aiming for at the moment.  To simplify it, which bless em, the NHS usually does - they usually suggest you can aim for between 5.0 and 7.5.  How does that sound to you?
> 
> ...


Bang on Jenny. Made me feel slightly better there


----------

